# ارجو المساعدة في موضوع التاكل والحماية منه للمعادن



## fadiKHB (31 مايو 2007)

ارجو المساعدة في موضوع التاكل والحماية منه للمعادن


----------



## سوسن السيد محمد (18 أغسطس 2008)

بداية يجب أن نذكر أضرار الانهيارات المعدنية على الإنتاج ككل حتى يكون الاهتمام بمعالجة تلك المشاكل هام وسريع ودائما يؤخذ فى الاولويات ويتلخص ذلك فى النقاط التالية:
1. نتائج اقتصادية مكلفة كثيراًكما يلى:- 
 i. تعطيل إنتاج المنشاة، وما يتبع ذلك من دفع أجور للعمال بدون عمل ، إضافة إلى التأخير في الالتزامات المطلوبة . 
 ii. *التعويضات المادية الكبيرة التي قد تطلب في حالة الوفاة أو الإصابات الناجمة عن أي خسائر بشرية سواء بالوفاة أو بالعجز الكامل أو الجزئي . *
 iii. تكلفة إصلاح أو استبدال الأجزاء المطلوبة . 
 iv. الفقد في الإنتاج في فترة الإصلاح . 
2.التلوث الناتج في البيئة الذي قد يستمر لفترات طويلة . 
3. تعطل بعض البرامج علمياً بسبب الفشل . 
ومن المعروف أن مهندسي التصميم عند اختيارهم للمواد المناسبة تواجههم الكثير من العوامل التي لابد أن تؤخذ في الاعتبار . وعلى الرغم من الاحتياطات والاختبارات والفحوص التي تجرى على المواد قبل استخدامها في أجزاء المعدات المختلفة الموجودة بمحطات إنتاج الكهرباء ، والتأكد من سلامتها حسب الأصول والقواعد الموضوعية ، فمازالت تحدث الكثير من المشاكل من جراء انهيار جزء من المعدن. ودراسة انهيار المواد وفشلها قد أدى إلى معرفة الكثير من خلال تحليل وفهم الانهيارات الحادثة ، وبالذات عندما يتوفر العاملان التاليان :
i. معلومات واضحة وكافية عن كافة ظروف المادة ( تركيبها ، ظروف تصنيعها وظروف التشغيل وظروف العمل .ولكن للأسف في بعض الأحوال فإن هناك بعض الجهات سواء المصنعة أو المستخدمة للمادة التي لا تود أن تجعل المعلومات متوفرة سواء للأخصائيين أو للعامة ، حتى لا يؤدي ذلك إلى سمعة سيئة عن هذه الشركة . 
ii. وأحياناً أخرى قد لا تكون المعلومات والبيانات مفيدة بعد تحليلها والحصول على أسباب الفشل وذلك في حالة عدم وصول مثل تلك المعلومات إلى الجهة التي يمكنها الاستفادة من هذه المعلومات . 
ويمكن تقسيم فشل المادة وانهيارها إلى نوعين هما : 
1. انهيار مفاجئ ، ويحدث هذا بدون أي تحذير أو وجود أية دلالات توحي بحدوثه ، وهذا هو النوع الخطير الذي قد ينجم عنه الكثير من المصاعب وأحياناً الكوارث . 
2. انهيار أو فشل بطئ ، ويأخذ وقتا طويلا لحدوثه وتكون هناك بعض دلائل توحي بإمكانية حدوثه ، ولا ينتج عن مثل ذلك الانهيار المشاكل الكبيرة حيث يمكن ملاحظته ومحاولة التغلب عليه قبل حدوثه واسعة . 
أسباب فشل المادة :-
في غالب الأحوال فإن فشل المادة في ظروف التشغيل يمكن أن يكون ناتجا عن عدة أسباب متداخلة ومؤثرة معا ، وعلى أية حال يمكن إجمالا وضع أسباب فشل المادة وانهيارها في أربع مجموعات رئيسية هي :
 i. خطأ التصميم . 
 ii. الاختيار الخاطئ للمادة . 
 iii. خطأ ناجم عن عمليات التشكيل والتصنيع . 
iv. الانخفاض في كفاءة المادة خلال فترة الاستخدام والعمل . 
والجدول التالي يعطي بعض النسب للفشل في الظروف المختلفة ولقد بني ذلك على دراسة 425 حالة فشل في الصناعات الهندسية المختلفة . 





*اسباب الفشل*​​*النسبة المئوية*​​
الاختبار الخاطئ للمادة ​38​
عيوب تصنيع ​15​
معالجة حرارية خاطئة​15​
تصميم ميكانيكي خاطئ​11​ 
ظروف عمل واستخدام غير صحيح 
8​ 
تحكم غير مناسب في الظروف المحيطة بالمادة
6​ 
عدم اهتمام وعناية بالفحص للمادة المنتجة .
5​خلط للمواد معا 
2​ ويمكن تقسيم الفشل الحادث للمادة الموضح في الجدول التالي تبعا لآلية الانهيار . 
*آلية الانهيار*​*النسبة المئوية* 
التآكل الكيميائي 
34​الكسر القصيف 
20​التحميل الزائد
15​الأكسدة عند درجات الحرارة العالية 
13​إجهاد التآكل الكيميائي 
8​الزحف
5​الثاكل الميكانيكي , البري،الحك 
5​ 
ويجب أن نلاحظ هنا أهمية التعرف على السبب وعلى كيفية آلية الفشل حتى يمكن التمييز بين الفشل الناتج عن خطأ في التصميم أو تصنيع المادة والخطأ في اختيار المادة المناسبة . فمثلا إذا تحدد أن الخطأ في التصميم فإن التغيير ولو كان طفيفا في التصميم أو طريقة إنتاج المادة يمكن أن يمنع أو يقلل من فرصة حدوث الانهيار الناتج . بينما الاتجاه إلى اختيار مادة أخرى تحت نفس ظروف التصميم يكون مضاعفة لأسباب الفشل.
ومن خلال الجدول السابق يتضح أن أكثر العوامل تأثيرا فى انهيار المعدن هو التآكل الكيميائى لذلك سنتناول فى هذا الجزء كيفية حدوث التآكل وكيفية تلافى حدوثه.
ما هو التآكل CORROSION؟​يعرف التآكل الكيميائى بأنه شكل من أشكال انحلال المعدن بسبب تفاعله مع الوسط الذي يتعرض له أو فشل المعدن بأي سبب غير السبب الميكانيكي ، أو يعرف أحياناً بأنه العملية العكسية لاستخلاص المعدن من خاماته والتآكل فشل يصيب سطح المعدن ينتج بسبب عوامل كيميائية أو بسبب عوامل كيميائية تساعدها عوامل ميكانيكية متوفرة في الوسط الذي يعمل فيه المعدن.
وهناك نوع آخر في الفشل السطحي سببه ميكانيكي يدعى البري Wear والذي ينتج بسبب الاحتكاك بين سطح المعدن وتحت تأثير الجهود الخارجية .
إن الأضرار التي يسببها الانهيار المعدني بسبب التآكل عديدة وجميعها ذات مردود إقتصادي سيء ، ومن هذه الأضرار :​ 1. تغير الابعاد وفقدان الخواص الميكانيكية : يؤدي التآكل إلى فقدان الوزن بسبب انحلال المعدن وبالتالي إلى تغير أبعاده ، لذلك تعطى في الغالب بعض السماحات للتآكل ( Corrosion Allowance ) عند وجوده وعند التصميم وتكون هذه السماحات أكبر سمكاً في الأوساط التي يكون فيها معدلات التآكل عالية منها في الأوساط التي يكون فيها معدلات التآكل منخفضة . ولتغير أبعاد القطعة المعدنية بسبب التآكل تأثير في الخواص الميكانيكية ، حيث تقل قابليتها لتحمل الأحمال الخارجية ، أى تزداد قابليتها للتشويه اللدن (Plastic Deformation ) والتشويه المرن Elastic Deformation .
إن استخدام المعدن في أوساط مساعدة على التآكل يودي إلى انخفاض قيم العديد من الخواص الميكانيكية وخصوصاً مقاومة المعدن ( Fatigue Strength ) ونشوء التشققات (Cracks) التي تؤدي إلى حصول الكسر الهش السريع (Fast Fracture ) .
2. شكل المعدن : يتأثر مظهر المعدن بدرجة كبيرة عند إصابته بالتآكل حيث يظهر المعدن دائماً بمظهر سيء . لذا يجب استخدام معادن مقاومة للتآكل الجوي مثل الألمنيوم أو الفولاذ المقاوم للصدأ بدلا من الفولاذ الكربوني ، كمواد بناء ظاهرية مثل مقاطع الشبابيك ومواد وخصوصاً في واجهات الأبنية الخارجية وخاصة فى المحطات التى تتعامل مع مياه البحر فى عمليات التبريد والتحلية ويعزى المظهر الحسن لهذه المواد إلى مقاومتها للتآكل الجوي . أما المعدن ذا المقاومة الضعيفة للتآكل فإنه يطلى بأنواع الطلاء المختلفة لتحسين مظهره من خلال الحد من تآكله .
3. الأضرار الاقتصادية بسبب الإجراءات الوقائية : إن الأضرار الاقتصادية الناتجة عن التآكل عديدة ومهمة ، حيث يسبب هذا الفشل في كثير من الأحيان توقف المعدة عن العمل توقف غير مبرمج ، وما يوافق ذلك من تكلفة اقتصادية إضافية غير متوقعة . كذلك فإن حصول التآكل يؤدي إلى ارتفاع تكلفة الصيانة الدورية حيث يتطلب في كثير من الحالات تبديل الجزء المعدني التالف بجزء جديد آخر .وبهذا الخصوص يكون بالا مكان أحياناً توفير بعض المبالغ عند اختيار مادة معدنية ذات مقاومة تآكل أعلى لتصنيع هذا الجزء التالف . وتتوفر العديد من الأمثلة التي تشير إلى أن اختيار مادة عالية التكلفة نسبيا ولكنها ذات مقاومة جيدة للتآكل من الناحية الاقتصادية أفضل من استخدام مادة معينة أرخص ثمناً حيث أنها تتعرض للتلف السريع بسبب التآكل ، مما يتطلب عندئذ تغييره بصورة دورية وفي كلتا الحالتين يلاحظ بأن التآكل يسبب أضراراً اقتصادية بسبب زيادة التكاليف . كما أن الإجراءات الوقائية للحد من التآكل تدخل ضمن تكلفة التشغيل والصيانة .
ولتفادى ما سبق يجب الوقوف بدقة على معدلات التآكل في الأجزاء المعدنية أثناء سير عملية الإنتاج وذلك عن طريق القياسات المستمرة والدورية لمعدلات التآكل والفحص المستمر للقطع المعدنية لاتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية قبل وصول درجة التآكل إلى الحد الذي يسبب توقف المعدة عن العمل أو التأثير في سير العملية الإنتاجية.
التاكل الكيميائى فى السبائك والفلزات:-.
إن قدرة الفلزات والسبائك على تحمل الاجهادات تقل كثيرا في وجود عوامل التآكل ، وأن تأثيرات الاجهادات وعوامل التآكل الكيميائي متجمعة أخطر بكثير جدا من تأثير كل عامل على حدة . ويمكن أن يفسر ذلك على أساس أن الفلزات في ظروف التآكل إما أن تتكون على سطحها طبقة واقية من الأكسيد ، وتكوين هذه الطبقة يعتبر من عوامل تركيز الاجهادات في نقطة على سطح الفلز وتكون بداية نقطة الخلل التي تؤدي إلى انهيار المادة . أو قد يكون التآكل الكيميائي مصحوبا بالتنقر فإن تأثيره يكون أخطر.
الاجهاد الناتج عن التاكل الكيميائي:-
وهذا النوع من الانهيار شائع الحدوث في الفلزات وسبائكها كماهو موجود فى مواسير المكثف وتانكات مياه الديمى والحامض والصودا، وهو الانهيار الذي يتم تحت تأثير الاجهادات الثابتة في وجود عوامل تآكلية . ومظهر تصدع إجهاد التآكل الكيميائي يظهر تحت الميكروسكوب الضوئي في الشكل تصدع بين الحبيبات.
التآكل الصدعي :-
وهذا النوع من الانهيارات هام نظراً لأنه خادع في مظهره وله آثار خطيرة عند حدوثه لأن الشكل الخارجي للمادة لا يتغير ويظل مظهرها الخارجي كما هو ولكن في واقع الأمر فإن مقاومة المادة للاجهادات تتدنى كثيراً . ويتم هذا النوع من الانهيار على سطح الفلزات والسبائك المغطاة بالحطام أو تحت الحشية أو الحلقة ( وردة ) أو ما بين الألواح المتماثلة من الفلزات . وكما سبق توضيحه فإن التآكل يحدث نتيجة تكون الخلايا الجلفانية اعتماداً على اختلاف التركيز أو الأكسجين من موقع لآخر . فنسبة الأكسجين تكون عالية في المواضع المعرضة للهواء أعلى طبقة المحلول ، ويقل تركيزه في المناطق المحصورة بين فلز وأخر أو بين فلز ومطاط مثلا . ويكون تأثير المواد أكبر إذا كان الفلز يعتمد في مقاومة للتآكل على تكوين طبقة الأكسجين الرقيقة ، ففي حالة عدم توفر الأكسجين اللازم لذلك ، تبدأ عندئذ عملية التآكل ويزيد معدلها كثيراً نظراً لصغر مساحة الأنود مقارنة بمساحة الكاثود كما هو معروف . 
ولا بد أن نتذكر نقطة هامة عند التصميم وهي تجنب المناطق التي يمكن أن يتجمع فيها بخار الماء أو الرطوبة ويفضل استخدام وصلات اللحام المستوية وإذا كان الفلز المستخدم يتم غمسه في محلول ، فيجب التنظيف الدوري للسطح حتى يتم التخلص من أي حطام أو بقايا للمادة . كما يفضل تجنب الحشة أو الحلقة أو ما شابه ذلك ، حيث أن مثل تلك الوصلات تساعد على وجود رطوبة ملاصقة لجسم الفلز ، وإذا اضطرت ظروف التصميم لوجودها فلا بد من ملء الفراغ الموجود بينها وبين الفلز بطريقة محكمة بمادة مقاومة للكسر ولا تمتص بخار الماء وللأسف فإنه لا ينظر إلى المسمار أو المسمار الملولب وطرق التثبيت الأخرى على أنها مصادر خطر للتآكل التصدعي ، بينما في واقع الأمر هى السبب الأمثل لبداية هذه المشكلة. وبالطبع العلاج لهذه المشكلة هو سد الفجوة ما بين المعدنين بإحكام تام بمادة عازلة لا تمتص الرطوبة . 
التآكل جلفاني :-
هو أشهر أنواع التآكل وهو معلوم لدى جميع العاملين في مجال التآكل الكيميائي . وينشأ هذا النوع من التآكل كما وضح سابقاً من توصيل الفلزات الثمينة ( أو ذو موضع متقدم في السلسلة الكهروكيميائية ) مع فلز آخر أقل منه في الجهد ، مثل اتصال الزنك مع النحاس أو إحدى سبائكه في وجود ماء البحر ( الذي يعمل هنا عمل الاكتروليت ) فتكون النتيجة هي تآكل فلز الزنك بمعدل عال . ويعتمد معدل التآكل على المساحة السطحية المعروضة من الفلزين ، فيقل معدل تآكل الزنك كما كانت مساحة سطح النحاس أقل من مساحة سطح الزنك ويحدث نفس التأثير كذلك إذا كان الاتصال بين الفلزين غير محكم .
وبطبيعته الحال فإن الوقاية أو الحد من هذه المشكلة هو تجنب وصل الفلزات غير المتشابهة معاً عند تعرضها لبخار الماء وعند الحاجة الماسة لتوصيل فلزين معاً عند فيفضل أن يكون الفلزان ​متقاربي المواقع في السلسلة الكهروكيميائية أو محاولة عزل تلك المواد بعيداً عن أي محلول الكتروليت حتى ولو كانت مجرد الرطوبة .
التوصية:-
لابد أن نعمل على محاولة تحليل أسباب انهيار أو فشل أي جزء من المادة في عمله ، لذلك فإنه يفضل ويحبذ دائما الحصول على أكبر قدر من المعلومات من الجزء المنهار نفسه مع الحصول على معلومات كافية قدر المستطاع عن ظروف العمل التي استخدم فيها هذا الجزء وقت حدوث الانهيار . كما يفضل دائما المراقبة الدورية لأجزاء المعدات المختلفة فى محطات القوى وكذلك عند الشروع فى إحلال جزء معدني أو شراء معدة لابد من إجراء الدراسات الوافية على طبيعة تلك المعادن وتوفير ظروف العمل الملائمة التى تبعد المعدن عن الانهيار أطول فترة ممكنة. 
ولابد من أن نعي جيداً حقيقة هامة ( لا يمكن وصف الحل المناسب لمشكلة انهيار أية مادة ما لم تتوفر معلومات وبيانات كافية ووافية عن أداء هذا الجزء وكذلك عن كيفية حدوث هذا الانهيار.
والسبيل الأفضل والمتبع في دراسة أسباب الفشل وتحليل النتائج يكون في الخطوات الأربعة التالية :
1- يتم التمعن والفحص البصري للجزء المكسور أو المنهار ، ويحسن أن يتم ذلك حال حدوث الانهيار أو بأسرع وقت ممكن . 
2- يتم تصوير فوتوغرافي تفصيلي بأكبر عدد من الصور ومن مواضع مختلفة حتى تكون مستند يتم الرجوع إليه فيما بعد ذلك ولمناقشة النتائج في وجوده . 
3- يدون تفسير وتوضيح لنوع التغير في شكل المادة ومظهر الكسر أو أية دلالات أخرى من الكسر . 
4-الفحص والاختبار المعملي:-
 حيث يفضل أن تكون الفحوص من نوع غير المتلف ( أشعة سينية ، الاختبارات فوق السمعية ، التيارات الدوامية …… الخ ) إضافة إلى الطرق التقليدية المعروفة من صلادة ، وتحليل كيميائي ، والهدف من هذه الاختبارات التوصل إلى :
أ-التأكد من أن التركيب الكيميائي مطابق وموافق للمواصفات . 
ب‌- قياس الأبعاد وبقية الخواص الميكانيكية للجزء المنهار لمعرفة مدى مطابقتها للمواصفات . 
ج‌- فحص البنية الداخلية للمادة ميكروسكوبياً بالميكروسكوب الضوئي أو الميكروسكوب الماسح للتعرف على وجود عيوب بالقرب من الجزء المنهار أو تغيرات في البنية الداخلية . 
د-الفحص باستخدام الميكروسكوب الإلكتروني للتعرف على التركيب الكيميائي لأي ترسبات داخلية.


----------



## أنشائي (18 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخت سوسن جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد والمعلومات المذكوره ، ولاكن لدي سؤال أذا كان بالأمكان الأجابه عليه وهو ماهي الطريقه لحماية الألواح النحاسية من التأكسد وأيضاً مالأختبار للتأكد من جودة العزل . وشكراً


----------



## master piece (19 أغسطس 2008)

أنشائي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخت سوسن جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الجهد والمعلومات المذكوره ، ولاكن لدي سؤال أذا كان بالأمكان الأجابه عليه وهو ماهي الطريقه لحماية الألواح النحاسية من التأكسد وأيضاً مالأختبار للتأكد من جودة العزل . وشكراً



هناك طرق عديدة لحماية الالواح المعدنية من التاكل ساقول لك بعض الطرق وانت تختار طبقا للمتوفر حولك وطبقا للحسابات الاقتصادية فمن هذه الطرق مثلا 

1- metallic coating ( الطلاء المعدني )
تعتبر من الطرق الاكثر شيوعا لحماية المعادن من التاكل ويتم عن طريق تغطية المعدن المراد حمايته في حالتك ( النحاس cu ) بطبقة من معدن اخر اقل نشاطية منه في السلسلة الكهروكميائية حتى اذا ما تكونت خليه جلفانية حال تعرض السطح لاي electrolyte تتاكل طبقة الطلاء عوضا عن المعدن الرئيسي ولكن في حالة النحاس ستجد صعوبة في العثور على معدن اقل نبلا بسعر مناسب اذا فليس هناك مشكلة ان يتم الطلاء باستخدام معدن اكثر نبلا في الطلاء واقترح عليك الخارصيك zn وهو الامر المعروف صناعيا باسم الجلفنة ولكن في حالتك يجب ان تتاكد ان طبقة الطلاء خالية من اي ثقوب او نقرات pores or cracks لكي توفر الحماية الكاملة لالواح النحاس وطرق الجلفنة عديدة ولكن اشهرها طريقتين 
1- electroplating الطلاء الكهربي وتركيب حمام الطلاء موجود في كثير من الكتب وتسطيع الرجوع اليه 
2- نقع الواح النحاس في محلول ساخن للزنك يحتوي على مادة عازلة للهواء flux مثل كلوريد الامونيوم NH4Cl 
3- هناك طريقة متقدمة اخرى مثل طريقة الرش على الواح النحاس ولكنها ليست شائعة مثل سابقيها 

الطريقة الثانية :- التغطية بمادة عضوية (organic coating )
وهي عملية طلاء بسيطة يستخدم فيها نوع معين من البولمير وتتم فيها اساسيات الطلاء من حيث اولا 
أ- وضع طبقة ال primer 
ب- التغطية بطبقة الطلاء الاساسية وعادة تكون من ال p.e , p.v.c etc 
يجب الانتباه الى ضرورة اعداد السطح المراد طلائة جيدا قبل البدء في عملية الطلاء والاعداد يشمل تنظيف السطح من الاكاسيد والاتربة عن طريق نقعه في حمض معين يحتوي بالطبع على مهبط Inhibitor او باستخدام مسدس الرمل sand blasting لازالة الطبقة المليئة بالشوائب ولكي يتم الطلاء على سطح نظيف خالي من اي اكاسيد او خلافه 

ملحوظة : هذه ليست كل الطرق المستخدمه فهناك طرق اخرى شائعة او ربما تكون اقل تكلفة اذكر لي وضع الواح النحاس عندك تحديدا هل تكون مغمورة في سائل ام معرضه فقط للهواء الجوي اي اذكر الظروف المحيطة بها تماما وساحاول ان اقترح عليك الطريقة الامثل في حمايتها من التاكل 
واي استفسار او تفصيل عما ذكرته سابقا بايجاز لا تتردد في السؤال عنه وساحاول مساعدتك 
قبلة وتحية وسلام


----------



## أنشائي (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً على الرد master piece 
بالنسبه للوح النحاس المستخدم هو بمقاس 20 × 20 سم موقع تركيبه داخل غرف تفتيش خطوط صرف مياه الأمطار وهذه اللوحات مكتوب عليها بيانات الغرفه من حيث الرقم والموقع ومسمى الخط ، وأن هذه اللوحات تتعرض للحراره تقارب 60 درجة مئويه وكذلك الى نسبة رطوبه متوسطه مقدارها 55% .
أذا كان هذا اللوحات غير مناسبة ماذا تقترح أن نستخدم بديلاً عنها .
وشكراً .....


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكر كبير للمهندسة/ سوسن علي المعلومات القيمة المذكورة
وارجو تحميل الرابط التالي لانه يحتوي علي معلومات عن نظام الحماية من التآكل

www.2shared.com/file/3787201/de218282/cathodic_protection.html


----------



## master piece (20 أغسطس 2008)

أنشائي قال:


> شكراً على الرد master piece
> بالنسبه للوح النحاس المستخدم هو بمقاس 20 × 20 سم موقع تركيبه داخل غرف تفتيش خطوط صرف مياه الأمطار وهذه اللوحات مكتوب عليها بيانات الغرفه من حيث الرقم والموقع ومسمى الخط ، وأن هذه اللوحات تتعرض للحراره تقارب 60 درجة مئويه وكذلك الى نسبة رطوبه متوسطه مقدارها 55% .
> أذا كان هذا اللوحات غير مناسبة ماذا تقترح أن نستخدم بديلاً عنها .
> وشكراً .....



اعتقد الواح النحاس مناسبة جدا واكثر حتى من stainless steel او الحديد الذي يعتبر عدوه الاول نسبة الرطوبة العالية خاصة لان الماء لا ياكل النحاس الا اذا كان في تلامس مع معدن اخر اكثر نبلا من النحاس وهذا صعب جدا اما اذا تلامس مع معدن اكثر نشاطية من النحاس في وجود الماء فهذه ميزة لانها ستوفر نوعا من الحماية الكاثودية اذ يتاكل هذا المعدن عوضا عن النحاس اما النحاس بمفرده فلا تقلق من تعرضه للرطوبة 

ولكن لمزيد من الحماية اقترح عليك ان تقوم بالطلاء بمادة عضوية تكسب حتى الالواح شكلا جميلا ولونا رائعا وفي نفس الوقت تقوم بحماية النحاس والخطوات بسيطة جدا فقط تعد سطح الالواح جيدا بوضعها في منظف صناعي ونقعها في حمض الهيدروكلوريك بتركيز 15% في وجود مهبط ( ضروري جدا حتى لا يتاكل السطح ) ومن بعد هذا تقوم بعطاء طبقة البريمر او البطانة وتبدا في تطبيق طبقة الطلاء 

اعتقد هذا الحل الانسب لهذه الالواح خاصة انها ليست في مكان حساس ينتج عنه اي خسائر لو حدث لها تاكل ولن تضرك في شئ حتى ان تركتها بدون اي حماية خاصة وانها من النحاس 

قبلة وتحية وسلام


----------



## أنشائي (25 أغسطس 2008)

مع تحياتي وتقديري للأخ master piece وللأخوه جميعاً على التواصل الجيد الذي يعطي لهذا الموقع القوه للأستمرار .
وشكراً مره ثانيه .....


----------



## معتز التجاني (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوره يا اخت سوسن اضافات جمبله ورائعه جزاك الله خيرا ومتعك بالصحه والعافيه


----------

